# Black Copper Maran/Silkie Cross



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

The BCM in him/her is finally starting to show! He's a month old. We bought him as a BCM, but the breeder wasn't 100% sure that he wasn't a Cuckoo instead. We also bought a silkie that day.. but the breeder said a BCM got in with his silkies so he wasn't sure if she was pure bred. Well, Andy here wasn't growing as quickly as he should, so I called the breeder and asked if there was any way possible that he was part silkie. He said yes! So we believe he is, and are very happy about it even though we wanted a BCM. I also wouldn't mind if he was a she! Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Alyssa (Mar 28, 2013)

sooo pretty!!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Alyssa said:


> sooo pretty!!


Thanks! I'm going to use this thread to post photos of him as he grows.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Ignore this post... Accidentally posted the above twice.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I made a new brooder and put them all in it at the same time. Andy is doing well with the bigger ones. Thank goodness! He was even picking on my biggest.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's Andy at 6 weeks old. I have another thread explaining all this, but it's old. I didn't think this little guy was going to make it. He didn't seem to be growing at all. He is now! He's doing great. I notice new developments every single day. His comb, for instance. Haha.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

He is adorable and looks like he knows it too! Can't beat confidence!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> He is adorable and looks like he knows it too! Can't beat confidence!


Thank you!


----------

